# Flounder and Blues in the surf:)



## StriperChaser (Dec 12, 2007)

First time posting on this board and new to Myrtle Beach surf fishing. Did all my fishing on the Outer Banks for 20 years but down here in MB now so excited to be here. I can fish every day 

Went to PI this am (6:00) and given I had never been there, catching something was just a bonus as it was to be a check it out expedition. Found a nice place and it was wrapped up with bait. Netted some bait and found the fish pretty quick. Caught 6 nice flounder 2 were the right size the others were between a qtr and half inch short. But catching is catching so that was great. There were some nice sized blues just over the bar as well 2-3 lbs and caught 5 of them. 

Fish turned off just as quick as they turned on. Had a blast and plan to go again in the morning...........................


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the report and welcome aboard!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

welcome


----------



## Bubbasales (Aug 4, 2008)

I have got to get down there. I just haven't figured out how to get to a place to fish. I went over there one time and all I could see was a wall of houses and condos. Do you just get on one of those roads and go till it stops or something?


----------



## StriperChaser (Dec 12, 2007)

Yes, go till the road ends once you are on the "ocean road" on PI and you will run into a parking area. From there just walk on the path that leads to the beach, you can't miss it. I had never been there before and just stumbled my way to it. There are a set of rock jetties to the left that also hold fish according to one of the folks that I talked with. Give it a go, the worst thing that you can do is not catch fish but that is ok sometimes.

Let me know how it goes when and if you go................


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

StriperChaser said:


> Yes, go till the road ends once you are on the "ocean road" on PI and you will run into a parking area. From there just walk on the path that leads to the beach, you can't miss it. I had never been there before and just stumbled my way to it. There are a set of rock jetties to the left that also hold fish according to one of the folks that I talked with. Give it a go, the worst thing that you can do is not catch fish but that is ok sometimes.
> 
> Let me know how it goes when and if you go................


I was there yesterday morning( see my thread a few below). Those rocks do hold fish- flounder, black drum, occasionally sheepsheads. I focus most of my fishing effort towards bluefish though. I caught a few casting my trusty krocodile spoon in the surf.
ppl with live shrimp caught over 3 dozen trout.


----------



## StriperChaser (Dec 12, 2007)

Did see your post and that is good to know as I like giving it a go for all of those fish you mentioned. You would have loved the blues that I got into, thought I had some very nice spot-tails on. Thanks for the confirmation on that spot


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

I went down there this afternoon. Caught 2 15" trout, & 5 Blues. One of the blues was about 5lbs, so that made the day really enjoyable.


----------



## StriperChaser (Dec 12, 2007)

You catch those trout on bait or artificial? They are one of my favorites especially on plugs or grubs. I will give it a go tomorrow. Thanks for any info


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

cut bait


----------



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

where is this located? what is PI? Thanks


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

pawley's island, sc


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome to pier and surf:fishing:


----------

